

 Need advice on deciding signup flow - parth21shah
http://yayaid.com

======
um304
It took me sometime to understand that the link is a job site. In my opinion,
it needs to deliver it's message more clearly. For registration, I would keep
a single form with a radio button set with two options, company and job-
hunter. Apart from the radio button set, I'll try not to include anything
other than email/password fields. Similarly for login, I would keep only one
form and decide from the email address whether the current user is an
individual or a company representative.

~~~
parth21shah
Thank you for a valuable suggestion. I will try to make it more understandable
as soon as possible

------
parth21shah
The web application will ask for permission for Facebook and linkedin access
but I assure you that I won't bother you or post anything on you
facebook/linkedin

